# Checksum error on current 13



## Butterfly (May 22, 2020)

Hi all,
And to think that 13 is my lucky number...no kidding...
I try to install current 13 to a PC (not a mac, this time) that is confirmed 64 bit.
Enclosed, I send a snapshot...




Just...reporting, in case someone needs to know 
Melissa
Edit - I looked inthe BIOS, the time was wrong...I'll try again...
Edit - same thing, even with the time correct...


----------



## acheron (May 22, 2020)

Redownload the iso.


----------



## Butterfly (May 22, 2020)

acheron said:


> Redownload the iso.


There is quite a selection, any suggestion?
edit - this time I checked the checksum...


----------



## Butterfly (May 22, 2020)

It installed, stil it had the "complaint" of not being the right snapshot. It did install, anyway...
By the way...is it normal that the "current" cannot be updated?


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2020)

pyret said:


> You need to checkout the source for stable and current and rebuild


Oooo  something extra to learn!


----------



## Phishfry (May 24, 2020)

You need to see how many cores your CPU offers. Than use that number as the -j option. Shown in handbook as -j 4
This will vary depending on your CPU.
`sysctl hw.ncpu` will show you the number of cores to use








						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2020)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

